# Affinity Equity Services



## Kc7998 (May 16, 2015)

Anyone heard of them. I'm in New Mexico and am new to preservation I would like to start up out here any tips advice. Can you keep overhead low enough to make money ?


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

I am sure if you spend the time reading the post and threads you will indeed see what you are in store for. The first couple years are tough and with prices always coming down not sure if I would start over and do this again.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome to Preservation Talk. If you are new to the industry, tell them you will get back with them and spend a few days reading. You really need to understand what the game is all about.


----------



## Kc7998 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I'm about as new as it gets and yes I do have a lot to learn. I sure hope I don't get taken for a ride!! I thought start up cost were going to be low. How do you get a good grasp on the game ? I guess I'll just give it my best shot I hope I don't fail


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

Out there in NM, I recommend only working for the Nationals if possible. I don't recommend working for the regionals in NM, unless they can guarantee you trip charges and/or your bid amounts.

You can get a lot of demand for your services in NM because it is such a rural state. You can also charge more. *Dont skimp on trip charges, and dont do work for cheap.*

There are some helpful posts on this forum and there are some other good resources to check out:

http://www.property-preservation.us/
http://reoconstructionbusinessmanagement.blogspot.com/

I created these last two as well in hopes they can help new people getting into the industry. 
http://www.propertypreservation.ninja/blog-posts/start-a-preservation-company/
http://www.propertypreservation.ninja/blog-posts/start-a-property-preservation-company-checklist/

Always keep in mind that the regionals have pressure on them to get the work done, but the quality and quantity of labor in NM is pretty low. If you have great quality, completion times, and you are easy to get ahold of, you should be able to charge how you want.

NFR(National Field Representatives) was looking for help in NM. They are a National I believe. I have heard good things about them, so give them a try as well.

*Let me know how things go.*


----------



## Kc7998 (May 16, 2015)

Hey Aaron thanks for the info it's been a huge help, as of right now none of the Nationals I've applied to have gotten back to me. One regional said they would use me if I quit my current job and get on full time I just don't think I have the capital right now to make the jump. I hope your right on the lack of quality labor in NM better for me. I'll check out NFR thanks


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

No, don't quit your job.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Had a good friend that married a gal from NM so he picked up and moved. He did real well until the prices plunged. It didn't hurt him at the time since his wife had a huge horse ranch...then horse prices plunged so he went back to P&P but in Colorado and he did ok for a couple years until prices plunged even more...
He is no longer in P&P


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

I just wonder with current lack of workforce in remodeling, blooming market and low P&P prices how these nationals survive 
I am trying to find guys to work that know how to work and can't 
and noone can for that matter.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

...and be warned that the overhead that kills most P&P vendors isn't having to buy some locks and antifreeze, it is having to carry receivables for 90-180 days anymore. If you can, find realtors, smaller local banks and investors to work direct for. If you find someone on Craigslist, don't do it. Whatever a regional is telling you on the phone is a straight up lie 99% of the time. Don't fall for the "if you can take care of this (crap) job for us, we've got a bunch more I can put you in line for." There is no other work, they just can't cover the one they want to give you 300 miles away for $25.


----------

